# Ridley Orion w/ Rival 2010



## OneBadDad (Jan 13, 2007)

Trying to decide between the 2011 Cannondale Synapes 3 w/ Ultegra for $3100 or a killer deal on a 2010 Ridley Orion w/ Rval $2100. Im looking for a bike to ride centuries and both bikes fit really well and I know the c'dale is great for this purpose but the Orion is such a great deal at $1000 less. Can some help with info on the Orion and the Rival build?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I have two, a 2009 and a 2010. Both are Rival builds, although I am running Easton EC70 seatposts/bars and HED C2 Kemesses or Velocity A23s.

It's not the lightest ride out there, but I'm not the lightest rider. It's a just a nice, all around ride that feels stable and is just a great bang-for-the-buck bike. I wouldn't consider it a plush or comfort bike, but fit properly I think it rides really nicely in a variety of situations. I haven't done any "centuries" on them, although I have done a few training rides over 100 miles.  I'm not much for the "big rides". I had my 2010 fit and then matched the setup on the 2009, and have no complaints about comfort.

I'm 5'11" and opted for the medium frame, since Ridleys generally run large. I have a little toe overlap, but prefer the geometry and looks of the smaller frame.

I only wish there was a Flandrian paint option.


----------

